# Christchurch tremors



## BoardBabe (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi
We're hoping to move out to NZ in the near future and a job has come up in Christchurch. Anyone we've mentioned it to thinks we're mad but I figure if people are still living there it can't be that bad.

I notice that there are still very frequent tremors there on a daily basis and just wondered what this translates to in reality. Do you notice them much or are they very mild? 

Any info much appreciated.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

BoardBabe said:


> Hi
> We're hoping to move out to NZ in the near future and a job has come up in Christchurch. Anyone we've mentioned it to thinks we're mad but I figure if people are still living there it can't be that bad.
> 
> I notice that there are still very frequent tremors there on a daily basis and just wondered what this translates to in reality. Do you notice them much or are they very mild?
> ...


I don't live there, I wasn't aware that they were still getting tremors. They've been very few and far between in the last 6 months or so anyway.


----------



## BoardBabe (Sep 1, 2012)

inhamilton said:


> I don't live there, I wasn't aware that they were still getting tremors. They've been very few and far between in the last 6 months or so anyway.


According to a Christchurch quake mapping website there were 5 today alone!


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

According to the NZ Quake App they (and a lot of other places) get quakes everyday. I was talking to a guy who lives in CHCH and he said unless they're over 3.5 on the richter scale you generally don't feel them. Our friends are coming back to live in NZ from Abu Dhabi and have been staying in CHCH for last 2 weeks and haven't felt a thing. They are planning to live there on their return next year. The NZ Quake app also shows you 'felt reports' and most are never felt - it might be worth downloading it to put your mind at ease. Hopefully there will be some ex pats in CHCH that can put your mind at rest too. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just had a quick look at App...and if it's puts it into perspective for you....overnight we've had a 4.0 here in Wellington and we never felt a thing xx

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

It depends on how deep they are, a mag five at 300km deep is very different to the same intensity at 5km. Then there's the liquefaction to worry about, most of the eastern side of Christchurch is built on waterlogged sandy soils that turn to jelly when they shake. That's what's still causing the damage.

When the current cycle of shakes eventually peters out they'll start on the rebuild. That inertia and the constant tinkering with the zoning is what is affecting the city right now. A meeting for the green-blue residents turned into a complete shambles and tempers are running very hot.


> How much longer is it going to take until Mr Sutton realises that people are suffering. We keep hearing about great plans for the rebuild of the city and that is all well and good. People have had their lives on hold now for 19 months - some for 2 years. I know I simply want to rebuild elsewhere and move on, but I can't even do that. My insurer wants to obtain my 'rebuild' cost at my present site. This process has taken a year already and there is no end in site. We just want to have some hope for our future. It comes as no surprise that people are wanting to learn more about the processes etc. The Govt has pushed people aside as it appears that they don't or can't do anything to help the situation. They have no power over insurers and are doing very little to ensure that the EQC processes work quicker. I went to the TC3 meeting and stood outside .... I went home thoroughly depressed. This meeting showed that CERA are totally out of their depth. It really is time to protest - today is the day.


 TC3 meeting a 'shambles' | Stuff.co.nz gives you a feel for what it's like but read some of the comments below that. There are some very fed-up people out there.

You can keep abreast of the headlines yourself if you want to Christchurch Earthquake 2011 - news - the-press | Stuff.co.nz 

The situation in Christchurch is very complex and you really do need to know what you're letting yourself in for before you commit to moving there.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

carosapien said:


> Then there's the liquefaction to worry about, most of the eastern side of Christchurch is built on waterlogged sandy soils that turn to jelly when they shake. That's what's still causing the damage.


Shouldn't that be rephrased to 'what *was* causing the damage'? From what I understand, with each passing month without a liquefaction causing tremor, the chances of there being a further one decreases. And it's been quite some months now where a tremor in Chch has been mentioned in the news. Mind you, I'm just a layman and am just going on what I've read.
It might be worth pointing out that before the Feb quake last year, the chances of a quake like that happening in Chch were thought to be low. In fact, the geologists didn't even know that particular fault was there.
Also, for the people I know in Chch, it's basically just back to business as usual.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

^ although there is a chance of another earthquake.


----------



## suslik (Jul 20, 2012)

Two thoughts.

One: Most of New Zealand sits, literally, on a fault line and whilst it's easy to think of Christchurch as "THE shaky place"... almost anywhere in New Zealand there is a decent chance of an earthquake. Otago where I live at the moment is apparently way overdue for a big one, and still I get people say: "You're moving to Christchurch? Aren't you afraid of the earthquakes?" to which I'm often tempted to reply: "Well, guys, you sort of live on an alpine fault here..."

Two: I visited Christchurch yesterday. Others who live there have already described pretty well what it's like on a permanent basis, but from a visitor's perspective, there really isn't much difference between Christchurch and any other medium-size-industrial-looking-Eastern-European town. Sure, the city center is off limits, but that's about it. Sorry, guys, if anyone feels offended =)


----------



## BoardBabe (Sep 1, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your responses, they've been really helpful.
I presume the situation is being closely monitored now so they might be forewarned if there is going to be another big one.
Sx


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

BoardBabe said:



> Thanks for your responses, they've been really helpful.
> I presume the situation is being closely monitored now so they might be forewarned if there is going to be another big one.
> Sx


Would be nice wouldn't it. But I'm not sure that's even possible :-(

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

